# معلومات عن ازالة التكلس من انابيب المياه



## عبد القادر ص (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة المشاركين في الملتقى
ارجو من لديه معلومات عن ازالة التكلس من انابيب المياه بالطريقة الكهربائية
اي وضع جهاز كهربائي على مدخل الأنابيب 

وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم / يمكن ازالة التكلسات ( scaling) من خلال تدوير حامض الهيدروكلوريك كمحلول وبنسبة لاتزيد على 10% مع استخدام الفورمالدهايد كمثبط ( inhabitor) وبنسبة لاتزيد عن ( 0.1% ) والتدوير يتم بدرجة حرارة الغرفة 25 درجة مئوية . وزمن التدوير يستغرق حسب مقدار التكلس الموجود مع خالص تحياتي . . .


----------



## ahmed2004kabary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد أنواع أخرى من المثبطات غير الفورمالدهايد


----------



## abue tycer (23 ديسمبر 2008)

تحياتي للاخ احمد / المثبطات كثيرة وبعون الله سوف اعطيك قائمة بها عن قريب ولكن الفورمالدهايد او ما يسمى بالفورمالين مجرب ويوجد انواع باسماء تجارية عديدة مع خاص تقديري


----------



## ahmed2004kabary (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا أخى العزيز على اهتمامك و لكن أود أن أعرف هل التركيز المذكور للفورمالين 0.1% هو بالنسبه الى السعه الكليه أو بالنسبه الى كمية الحامض المستخدم
و كذلك تركيز الحامض أعتقد أنه عالى بعض الشىء أعتقد أن 2-3% مناسب 
مشكور أخى العزيز على اهتمامك للمرة الثانيه


----------



## abue tycer (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم / برجى الاطلاع على انواع اخرى من المثبطات المستخدمة في تنظيف شبكات الانابيب المغلقة او المفتوحة وحسب نوعية الماء المستخدم لاي غرض ومنها :
poly meta phosphatees
(hexa meta phosphate 
(Tri meta phosphate)
dose : 50 gm / cubic meter
zinc phosphate type z106
dose 12 - 60 gm / cubic meter 
chromate type RD8 GOOD for high temperature 

about 150 deg C at dose 2 - 5 g /l 


good inhibitor for cast iron & steel
other type / RD11
Zinc - chromatees 
dose 25 - 40 gm / cubic meter
مع خالص تحياتي
















​


----------



## ahmed2004kabary (24 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور أخى العزيز جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمه و أرجو أن تكون هذه المعلومات فى ميزان حسناتك
و معذرة فى كثرة الأسئلة
هل يوجد لديك أى كتب عن عمليه الغسيل الكيميائى بالتفصيل حيث أن معظم الكتب تتحدث عن أنواع الكيماويات دون تحديد أسماء


----------



## abue tycer (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*ملف مفيد*

ارفق لك ملف عن فحص الغلايات وطريقة ازالة الترسبات بداخلها وبطريقة كيمياوية او طريقة المعالجة الاوليةللماءوهوبسيط وباللغة العربية اتمنى الاستفادة ووفقنا الله واياكم لعمل الخير وتحياتي الخالصة ......


----------



## ahmed2004kabary (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخى الفاضل على هذه الهدية الرائعة
و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## سبنا (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemo100 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا للجميع وفي الحقيقه يفضل استخدام تركيز10% من الحامض للتكلسات القويه ولكن لو استطاع الاخ السائل ان يستخدم حامض السلفانلك فهو افضل الاانه يحتاج تسخين ويمكن اضافته الى خزان الماء العالي ويضخ الى السخان ويترك حتى يغلي بعض الشئ ثم تتم عملية الغسل بترك الماء ينساب تدريجيا وليس مباشرة ستحصل على نتائج افضل مع الشكر


----------



## حيدر الملاح (2 يناير 2010)

اخي العزيز abu tycer هل يعتبر tri soduim phosphate Na3PO4 من المثبطات inhabitar وكم هي الكمية المضافة عند الغسل بالحامض 
مع تحياتي 
اخوك حيدر الملاح


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ابو تيسير اسمح لي ان اخالفك بعض الشيء حيث ان الجدول الذي ذكرته للمثبطات 
poly meta phosphatees
(hexa meta phosphate 
(Tri meta phosphate)
zinc phosphate type z106 
chromate type RD8 GOOD for high temperature 
other type / RD11
Zinc - chromatees 

هذه المركبات هي مانعة ترسيب وليست مثبطات للتآكل وتستعمل خلال عمليات التشغيل لانظمة التبريد او في وحدات التحلية وليس في عملية الغسيل الكيميائي حيث ان هذه المواد شديدة التفاعل مع الاحماض وبالتالي تعطل عمل الحامض في عمليات الغسيل اما المقصود من المثيطات في عمليات الغسيل الحامضي فهي المواد التي تمنع تآكل المعدن بعد ذوبان الراسب خلال عملية الغسيل وتتكون المثبطات في معظم الاحوال من مواد الجلايكول وعادة تكون النسب للمكونات سرية حسب نوعية الحامض المستخدم للغسيل . مع شديد اعتذاري لمخالفتك وبتوفيق الله . وان كان هناك مرجع يقول غير ذلك ارجو افادتنا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathialal (24 يونيو 2010)

اترك اثر يدل عليك


----------



## magomaa3 (24 يونيو 2010)

أخى نبيل أرجو منك إرشادنا الى المرجع لنعرف أنواع ال inhabitor بالسبه لكل معدن وكميات الاضافه


----------



## safa aldin (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alhabbash770 (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم شكرا ولكن هل ممكن منع التكلس


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نعم يمكن التقليل من التكلس بشكل كبير واطالة الزمن التشغيلي باضافة المواد المناسبة وحسب المواصفات


----------



## magdy2006 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد اذن اخوانى المتخصصين كيميائياا نعم هناك طرق طبيعية لمنع التكلس فى المواسير وايضاه معالجة الذى تم تكلسة بالفعل عن طريق المجال المغناطيسى وبتكلفة بسيطة مع اثر ممتد


----------



## ايمن حمزه (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (6 مايو 2014)

رحمه الله والديك


----------



## f2000 (10 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الجهود


----------



## سلامة فتحي (30 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (31 يوليو 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b98tj56eetvncqu/Quantity Duct Surveyaaaa.xlsx


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (14 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemserve999 (16 أغسطس 2014)

شركة ميراج للكيماويات ومعالجة المياه

متخصصون فى كيماويات معالجة مياه غلايات البخار وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات وأوساط الترشيح والتبادل الأيونى (الريزن) ، وطلمبات حقن الكيماويات ، والغسيل الكيميائى للغلايات وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات...

كيميائى/ وليد عبد المنعم

ت&ف : 24490506-02
موبايل : 7003813-0122


----------



## م عبدالله سكر (20 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chemserve999 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

صفحة شركة ميراج للكيماويات وتكنولوجيا المياه على فيس بوك :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006919429409


----------



## chemserve999 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

chemserve999 قال:


> شركة ميراج للكيماويات وتكنولوجيا المياه
> 
> متخصصون فى كيماويات معالجة مياه غلايات البخار وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات وأوساط الترشيح والتبادل الأيونى (الريزن) ، وطلمبات حقن الكيماويات ، والغسيل الكيميائى للغلايات وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات...
> 
> ...



صفحتنا على الفيسبوك :
https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006919429409


----------



## chemserve999 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

chemserve999 قال:


> شركة ميراج للكيماويات ومعالجة المياه
> 
> متخصصون فى كيماويات معالجة مياه غلايات البخار وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات وأوساط الترشيح والتبادل الأيونى (الريزن) ، وطلمبات حقن الكيماويات ، والغسيل الكيميائى للغلايات وأبراج التبريد والشيلرات...
> 
> ...



صفحتنا على الفيسبوك :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006919429409


----------



## khalid elnaji (31 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------

